# Chance in private medical colleges



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

i have aggregate marks of 70%.....do i have a chance in fumc/wah/shalamar or riphah#confused


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

I think you have a good chance in riphah & Wah, 

but to get in Shalamar or Fumc . . it will be difficult for you, as merit is high there .

do pray . . may be; you get in Fumc . :happy:


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope you do! Actually this is the first time they're considering aggregates instead of entrance tests, so nobody can be really sure! You might have a chance, Inshallah  Good luck


----------



## aimen (Sep 23, 2011)

hi....there is a chance for 78% in shalamar?


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

@aimen
i think 70---75% chances.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

anas90 said:


> I think you have a good chance in riphah & Wah,
> 
> but to get in Shalamar or Fumc . . it will be difficult for you, as merit is high there .
> 
> do pray . . may be; you get in Fumc . :happy:


good chance in wah#confused??? in open merit#confused??? I think there merit is very high thats why they do super good in UHS exams!


----------



## aimen (Sep 23, 2011)

20 % risk...........?


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

aimen said:


> 20 % risk...........?


yes


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

aimen said:


> hi....there is a chance for 78% in shalamar?


basically i had visited shalamar and one of the person in admission office told me that last year our closing merit was 68 point something....thats why i have some hope...


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> I hope you do! Actually this is the first time they're considering aggregates instead of entrance tests, so nobody can be really sure! You might have a chance, Inshallah  Good luck


yes you are right anyway thanks


----------



## aimen (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks..........n best of luck to all#happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> basically i had visited shalamar and one of the person in admission office told me that last year our closing merit was 68 point something....thats why i have some hope...


i dont think ; the person knew facts & figures about closing merit in shalamar .

their is a medstudent on this forum, named 'masterh', he is studying in shalamar medical college .

he says in the thread 'FMH college of medicine & dentistry pg.2' that the closing merit in shalamar last year was above 75% & it was above 70% in 2009 when the college took its 1st batch . #yes


----------



## aimen (Sep 23, 2011)

any one know about university medical college ? i need it inf.........


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

aimen said:


> any one know about university medical college ? i need it inf.........


if i'm not wrong, you are talking about lahore university medical college . . 

i was offered admission for mbbs in 2 privates last year . . 1 was university medical college . . didnt join due to financial constraints, but believe or not ! they allowed me to attend classes for 2 days . . though i had a good experience in anatomy department & physiology lecture theater, but i didnt find faculty much experienced, rather there were some very young teachers.

moreover they are in court, for not being affiliated with uhs & uhs deteriorated their image for this reason, so anything worse can happen to this medical college in future. better dont join it . #eek


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

aimen said:


> any one know about university medical college ? i need it inf.........


if i'm not wrong, you are talking about lahore university medical college . . 

i was offered admission for mbbs in 2 privates last year . . 1 was university medical college . . didnt join due to financial constraints, but believe or not ! they allowed me to attend classes for 2 days . . though i had a good experience in anatomy department & physiology lecture theater, but i didnt find faculty much experienced, rather there were some very young teachers.

moreover they are in court, for not being affiliated with uhs & uhs deteriorated their image for this reason, so anything worse can happen to this medical college in future. better dont join it ! #eek


----------



## aimen (Sep 23, 2011)

anas , hmm.......right in which college now u r ?​


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

aimen said:


> anas , hmm.......right in which college now u r ?​


i will be taking admssion this year InshaAllah . . i didnt have financial support to take admission last year .


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

aimen said:


> anas , hmm.......right in which college now u r ?​


i will be taking admssion in MBBS or Bds this year InshaAllah . . i didnt have financial support to take admission last year .


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

*Hello*



DocYasir said:


> i have aggregate marks of 70%.....do i have a chance in fumc/wah/shalamar or riphah#confused


Iv got 810 in fsc and my aggregate sums up too be 69.XX something is there a chance for me in WAH medical college??? do they have an entry test or somthing??PLZ HELP ME OUT!!!


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

*Hello*



DocYasir said:


> i have aggregate marks of 70%.....do i have a chance in fumc/wah/shalamar or riphah#confused


Iv got 810 in fsc and my aggregate sums up too be 69.XX something is there a chance for me in WAH medical college??? do they have an entry test or somthing??PLZ HELP ME OUT!!!
#confused


----------



## aimen (Sep 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i will be taking admssion in MBBS or Bds this year InshaAllah . . i didnt have financial support to take admission last year .


alright thanks.......!


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

ezra said:


> Iv got 810 in fsc and my aggregate sums up too be 69.XX something is there a chance for me in WAH medical college??? do they have an entry test or somthing??PLZ HELP ME OUT!!!
> #confused


not sure about chance ezra but there is no seperate entrance test for wmc
and remember do apply everywhere


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> not sure about chance ezra but there is no seperate entrance test for wmc
> and remember do apply everywhere


I would apply every where but i want to keep my parents expenditure at a min. BTW how is Avicenna MC??#confused


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> I would apply every where but i want to keep my parents expenditure at a min. BTW how is Avicenna MC??#confused


Avicenna medical college is in DHA society lahore .
here is their website : Avicenna Medical College and Hospital, Lahore - Pakistan

their students produced 100% result in UHS prof exams last year . . this made their name glamorous & shocked medical world.. thats why their papers are going to be checked for the third time & nothing fraudulent found yet .

my next door neighbor studies there . . he says that professors in avicenna make the students work very hard . :happy:


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

ezra said:


> I would apply every where but i want to keep my parents expenditure at a min. BTW how is Avicenna MC??#confused


yes anas is saying absolutely true
avicenna is a good college at least one can say that its better to have something than nothing. morever you can secure your seat by paying some extra money only if you have marks more than 850 in fsc that is what wrritten on their pre admission form


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

i didnt understand this DocYasir ; 
'you can secure your seat by paying some extra money only if you have marks more than 850 in fsc that is what wrritten on their pre admission form' ??
why to pay extra money ? have you any idea ??#confused


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> yes anas is saying absolutely true
> avicenna is a good college at least one can say that its better to have something than nothing. morever you can secure your seat by paying some extra money only if you have marks more than 850 in fsc that is what wrritten on their pre admission form


Ashamed to say i got 810 in fsc.....364 in first year and 446 in second!!!#sad


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> Avicenna medical college is in DHA society lahore .
> here is their website : Avicenna Medical College and Hospital, Lahore - Pakistan
> 
> their students produced 100% result in UHS prof exams last year . . this made their name glamorous & shocked medical world.. thats why their papers are going to be checked for the third time & nothing fraudulent found yet .
> ...


Whats the merit do i have a chance.... i got 810 in fsc and 680 in entry test and aggregate is 69%#sad also advice where shud i apply!!#confused i applied in fmh, fumc and riphah!! and will apply for wah too is there any chance for me in WAH! do internship certificates and extra curricular certificates help in admission coz i got alot of those!!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> Whats the merit do i have a chance.... i got 810 in fsc and 680 in entry test and aggregate is 69%#sad also advice where shud i apply!!#confused i applied in fmh, fumc and riphah!! and will apply for wah too is there any chance for me in WAH! do internship certificates and extra curricular certificates help in admission coz i got alot of those!!


dont worry . . your aggregate is not a bad 1. #yes
i dont think internship certificates and extra curricular certificates like things work anywhere except in institutions of the level of Aga khan etc . . others prefer academic achievement only.

do apply in Shalamar & Sharif medical college of lahore also . . their last dates are 28 oct, 8 oct respectively.
central park didnt announce last date, their admission process will continue till 30th oct probably.:happy:


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> dont worry . . your aggregate is not a bad 1. #yes
> i dont think internship certificates and extra curricular certificates like things work anywhere except in institutions of the level of Aga khan etc . . others prefer academic achievement only.
> 
> do apply in Shalamar & Sharif medical college of lahore also . . their last dates are 28 oct, 8 oct respectively.
> central park didnt announce last date, their admission process will continue till 30th oct probably.:happy:


i heard shalamar was too high merit so i gave up on it!!!!#laugh but i dont like central park medical college and Sharif medical college!!!#eek

what was the last years merit of Wah medical college??#baffled


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

ezra said:


> i heard shalamar was too high merit so i gave up on it!!!!#laugh but i dont like central park medical college and Sharif medical college!!!#eek
> 
> what was the last years merit of Wah medical college??#baffled


do apply everywhere dear and must apply in CPMC if you get in anywhere u will have a chance to migrate anywhere after studying there for one year


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i didnt understand this DocYasir ;
> 'you can secure your seat by paying some extra money only if you have marks more than 850 in fsc that is what wrritten on their pre admission form' ??
> why to pay extra money ? have you any idea ??#confused


yes i have talked to admission officers of avicenna they told me that if one want to secure his/her seat than he can pay for that before admission process ends they give me a pamphlet on which the whole detail is written


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> i heard shalamar was too high merit so i gave up on it!!!!#laugh but i dont like central park medical college and Sharif medical college!!!#eek
> 
> what was the last years merit of Wah medical college??#baffled


in my opinion CPMC is better than Sharif, even Sharif had a closing merit of 72 point something last year . .

dont underestimate these colleges . . apply every reputed college to get on the safer side .:happy:


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

*?*



DocYasir said:


> do apply everywhere dear and must apply in CPMC if you get in anywhere u will have a chance to migrate anywhere after studying there for one year


I dont understand? can i migrate to wah MC after studying in CPMC for 1 year? will the fee also change?#confused


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

You can migrate only if your cpmc merit also matches with wah provided that seat is available at wah and yes ofcourse if you got accepted at wah,fee will be charged as per wah


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> You can migrate only if your cpmc merit also matches with wah provided that seat is available at wah and yes ofcourse if you got accepted at wah,fee will be charged as per wah


So there are too many complications!!! hmmmm


----------



## zara hassan (Sep 27, 2011)

i need some guidance plzzz, i got
890/1100 in fsc
840/1050 in ssc
and 709/1100 in uhs 
are there any chances of me getting into wah medical college.......if somebody knows, plz guide me!!!


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

zara hassan said:


> i need some guidance plzzz, i got
> 890/1100 in fsc
> 840/1050 in ssc
> and 709/1100 in uhs
> are there any chances of me getting into wah medical college.......if somebody knows, plz guide me!!!


You got more chance than i do!! #yes


----------



## zara hassan (Sep 27, 2011)

but alot of ppl apply for WMC......so, i am not sure if i can get in, but i hope everything to go smooth for all of us!!!


----------



## doctor dreamz (Sep 17, 2011)

what was WAH medical college's merit last year?


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

zara hassan said:


> but alot of ppl apply for WMC......so, i am not sure if i can get in, but i hope everything to go smooth for all of us!!!


Indeed i hope so too!#yes


----------



## lazydazy (Sep 2, 2015)

if aggregate is 59% what are chances of getting into bds private..


----------



## umer khan (Sep 2, 2015)

please tell meihave 952 marks in matric and hope to get 950 above in fsc but unfortunately ihave only 720 marks in mcat can i get admission in central park without donation

- - - Updated - - -

bhai please tell me ihave an agregate of 73 percent can i get admission in central parkkkk.


----------

